# Best single HT Chair to fit my needs, Please help.



## type (Mar 1, 2012)

First off I would like to say hello to everyone as this is my 1st post and thanks for any advice you have or will be sharing with me.

Now on to my setup. I am a mid 20 year old male 6'3 395lbs that due to some major back surgery cannot work. I dont get much money, so I cannot make some of the setups that I see on here although quite impressive they are just out of my range. 

What I do have is a 42" 3D TV, and two 23" monitors. The TV is for cable and movies and Console games, and its hooked up with two computers as well as the 23" Monitors. I kind of run all of this at the same time and have the computers gaming, or streaming or doing some online work while Im viewing the TV. I put 6-10hrs a day in this area and am trying to figure out how to make it as comfortable as possible.

Right now Im in a standard office chair at a desk and everything is just too close and gets really uncomfortable in a matter of 30 minutes. I tried some seats at Costco and fell in love with them. The power recline and the sitting position was just a match made in heaven.

This put me on a hunt to find a single individual power HT Recliner that I could use for my setup to remove my office chair / desk. I would like it to be a durable leather, that is more "tight" and supportive than "loose" and squishy (Sorry dont really know the official terms). I am interested in more of a high back to support my head while reclining at 6'3 and a big enough seat to fit my waist, (Pants size 42). Although I am pretty tall and big think of me more as a football player than some obese round ball. I was really active in sports and have alot of muscle but have since gained weight after my accident and surgery.

Some of the cooler features I have seen on these HT recliners is a swing table addition for each arm. This would be PERFECT for my needs of adding a keyboard and mouse, one on each table attached to the arms. If there are other suggestions on how I could load my keyboard and mouse (Gaming G15 Keyboard, and gaming Mouse that requires 18x12 space) Im all ears but I thought the swing trays / tables could be a great benefit as they seem easy to move.

As I will be using this to control my computer / gaming setup the upright position will need to be rather supportive and comfortable, Sinking too far into the chair and having the arms(or tables) Higher than 12" from the final seating level would be really hard to work a keyboard / mouse.

I would love a basic heat, vibration or even some kind of massage feature but this is last thought, and I can do without. Just something I have seen in some chairs that would be a cool extra feature but all the other points are more important.

Im not quite sure If I have been clear enough or gave enough information for what Im looking at and Im willing to take any advice others may give. The request I have seem to leave me stumped when trying to find something that matches them, but as this seems to be your guys forte maybe you can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Check our Fusion Collection Seating Tribute-1015 group: http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/FC-Tribute-1015.html

Features:

* Available in latest generation all bonded leather and leather/vinyl combination
* Available in BLACK and EXPRESSO BROWN colors
* Contemporary design
* Wallaway feature - only requires 4-6 inches of wall clearance
* Easily removable backs
* Chaise design that provides full head-to-toe support
* Pocketed spring coil cushion for the best support and comfort available
* Power recline that allows the chair to be stopped at any desired position
* Manually adjustable headrest that let customize your viewing angle and head support
* Armrest storage compartments
* Swivel trays that can be installed on top of the armrests or removed and stored in the armrests when not in use
* Generously sized cup holders with stainless still insert removable for easy cleaning

I can tell you that these are very comfortable chairs with firm supportive seat and back, and adjustable headrest.


----------

